

The Associated Press adopts an extended hAtom microformat - danw
http://paidcontent.co.uk/article/419-ap-media-standards-trust-propose-news-microformat/
Spec of the extended hAtom is at http://valueaddednews.org/technical/techspec
======
danw
Spec for the extended hNews is at
<http://valueaddednews.org/technical/techspec>

